# Simple repair & Fighting Inflation...



## cathead (Jun 30, 2022)

We had a heavy rain here a few days ago.  A bit of water seeped into the corner of the basement wetting a bit of carpet.  I mopped up what I could but it was 
still damp so let the dehumidifier take care of it as  as well as running a ceiling fan.  The old dehumidifier was having trouble spooling up the fan so this morning
I decided to look into it.  The motor shaft was worn significantly on one side of the shaft indicating the fan was out of balance.  Anyhow not wanting to 
replace the dehumidifier, I made up a new shaft out of an old piece of .312 motor shaft that I had saved.  It was quite simple as all I had to do was cut off a half
inch off the new shaft and mill a flat to fit the fan blade.  It's nice to have tools to make the job an easy fix.  

I did make an attempt to balance the fan blade so will see how long it lasts.  In the meantime, I will be saving a couple more motor shafts just in case
I need another.  The caliper indicated that the shaft as .015 wear on the front bushing surface!  So in the mean time I get to keep my deflated cash
for something else.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 30, 2022)

Nice fix ! Remember this ?


----------



## cathead (Jun 30, 2022)

No, can't say as I have....


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 30, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Nice fix ! Remember this ?



I'm familiar with the song, but by a later artist.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 30, 2022)

Your machine sure has that 70s look- is it really that old?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 30, 2022)

A great repair.  I have fixed the fan motors on both the bathroom exhaust unit and dehumidifier by simply relubing the bearings.  The manufacturers use oil filled bronze bearings and the lube gums up after several years of use.  The relube job works for a year or two. I hadn't thought about rebuilding the motor shaft.


----------



## cathead (Jun 30, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Your machine sure has that 70s look- is it really that old?


I guess it could be that old.  It's been with me for many years and hasn't failed until now.  I would guess the refrigerant
is no longer available for this unit.


----------



## cathead (Sep 25, 2022)

Next to lube is the squirrel cage blower for the furnace.  It's been four years and still running smoothly. 
The oil I used last was military aviation turbine oil so I know it's good stuff after that long.  I have kept the
blower running in fine condition since it was installed in the late 80's.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 26, 2022)

I love to see saves like that, home projects such as the motor shaft repair lets you use many tools and amachines in the shop.
Did you also replace the bushing(s) or  was it not needed?


----------



## cathead (Sep 28, 2022)

Ken from ontario said:


> I love to see saves like that, home projects such as the motor shaft repair lets you use many tools and amachines in the shop.
> Did you also replace the bushing(s) or  was it not needed?


Amazingly, the shaft took all the wear and the bushings were still in good shape so I reused them.


----------

